# Am I to big for my horse/pony?



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Just curious, because people have been making comments lately.

This is not my mare, she's a mare I train for a stud farm but I do plan on buying her as I'm completely in love with her, despite her numerous problems.

She's 14.3hh, a Nooitgedacht (an indigenous breed to South Africa), and weighs around 360kg. Conformation wise, I know she has slightly boxy front feet and a short neck.

I am 23, 5"7 and weigh 54kg (think thats around 120pounds?).

Now I know we dont look like a 'pretty picture' as she is a small mare but do I look grossly too big for her?

(And yes, please ignore the absolutely horrid position of my lower leg in the picture, it is something I am working on!)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think your a good height your feet are only just passed her tummy


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if thats because she has a big belly =D Just kidding, thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You look just fine on her. Not every horse has to be 17 h! :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you too large to ride her? No way! Not even close.

You are right that you do not make the most perfect balanced picture because of your height (one of the few places being tall sucks) that some horse shows look for.
I certainly do not think 'oh my, that girl is huge on that horse' when I look at your photo.

Enjoy the horse. Do not let the naysayers get you down.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well there is a Nooitgedacht stud farm down in Plettenberg bay and they also do an equestrian academy aimed at 17 - 18 year olds, and most of the horses/ponies down there are a very similar size to your little girl so I can't see a problem ^^ 
Gorgeous horse and good luck buying her!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you look a little top heavy for her. Your legs look ok, but your upper body looks too long for her. You kind of take away from the horse...if you know what I mean. You don't look like a giant on her, but if I was you I wouldnt buy her.

But if you and the horse get a long, then go for buying her. She's is very pretty too.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you would look better on a larger horse. But hey, its your call.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for all your comments, especially on my beautiful little mare. I definitely agree that I would probably look better on a bigger horse but I'll see, I'm very very attached to this little mare, she's got spunk!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to say, I think you would look "better" on a bigger horse, just because you'd look more balanced. Same with me though, I probably wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't pointed it out. 

That being said, who cares what you guys look like if your horse and you are comfortable? I am 5'8, my QH is 14.2. He is exceptionally stocky so he takes up my leg, but I have a long torso so I look like I'm towering above him. I don't care, however. I've had him 11 years and he's what I'm most comfortable riding. We've also never had a problem with showing due to a height difference.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Why care what you look like if you get on go for it.

You can a buy a horse you look great on but hate!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think so at all. I'm almost 6' and my horse is 14.3hh and I still don't look outrageous on her, of course she's a QH so her stocky build makes up for it, but no...I don't think you have an issue. Most English people just love the 16hh, 17hh horses though.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

you look tall, but not too big... the proportion of you to horse look just right


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

For starters, if you shorten your stirrups by like 3-4 holes, your lower leg won't be reaching for that stirrup. Second no I think you are absolutely fine for your mare. I actually think you guys are actually perfect for each other size wise. You're very leggy but you're so tiny you guys fit really nicely together. I definitely wouldn't be changing what you have. You guys look great.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for all your comments! I really was starting to worry that I was humungus on my little mare which would break my heart!


----------

